# Trimming horns



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Would love to hear some guidance around trimming some full body horns. My wife struggles to with the clutch. What is the minimum I should preserve?

Thanks, folks!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I think so long as you don’t impact the shape/flare of the mouth, you’re fine.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)




----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Haha thanks! That picture you used looks familiar. Guess I thought I might be able to go even shorter. I forgot that Matt also cut the rear of it as well.

Is there any possibility to cut the bottom further or do top/bottom have to be even?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

eugene said:


> Haha thanks! That picture you used looks familiar. Guess I thought I might be able to go even shorter. I forgot that Matt also cut the rear of it as well.
> 
> Is there any possibility to cut the bottom further or do top/bottom have to be even?


Just remember. It is a waveguide. The more you cut. The less extension the compression drivers will have

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I thought it might be familiar.



eugene said:


> Haha thanks! That picture you used looks familiar. Guess I thought I might be able to go even shorter. I forgot that Matt also cut the rear of it as well.
> 
> Is there any possibility to cut the bottom further or do top/bottom have to be even?


----------

